# Hi To You All



## marrwyck (May 7, 2008)

Hi everyone.
We are a couple on the South Coast & we have just bought our 1st Motorhome which is a Knauss Sun Ti.
We have jacked our jobs in & we are planning on doing a complete tour of the UK (probably in stages) & then off to Spain / Portugal for the winter.
We are planning to do as much Wild Camping as possible & we'll hopefully report our findings as we go along.
In the meantime we would just like to say a big hello to you all & we look forward to reading your tips & tricks & everything else to do with Wild Camping.

As for now, as we have only had m/home for just over a week, we're just trialling it out locally & ironing out any niggles we have with the m/home.

Best Wishes from Martin & Sonia.


----------



## sammclouis (May 7, 2008)

*welcome to wildcamping....enjoy,sammclouis*


----------



## Hazy-thoughts (May 7, 2008)

Welcome marrwyck, Where on South Coast are you mate


----------



## wildman (May 7, 2008)

Welcome to the group we look forward to learning of your ongoing travels.


----------



## lenny (May 7, 2008)

Good on ya ,Martin and Sonia, be sure to keep us posted welcome and enjoy.


----------



## smudger (May 8, 2008)

*welcome*

hi marrwyck........i,m pretty new here meself..great bunch and a great site hope you enjoy as much as me..and a big welcome.....


----------



## Deleted member 775 (May 8, 2008)

hi welcome, great to hear you are taking life by the scruff of the neck, give it a good ole shake and good luck.


----------



## marrwyck (May 13, 2008)

*Thanks*

Thanks for your welcoming messages & we'll try to keep you all updated about our travels whenever possible.
We're into our 3rd week of trying out our knauss just ironing out a few niggles & learning how everything works. By the end of May, beginning of June we should be ready for the off. Just tying up a few loose ends before we finally can go.

Hazy - Thoughts, we're based in Southampton, soon to be anywhere 

Best wishes from Martin & Sonia


----------

